
Impart: Communicate with your team and know it stuck - scottmagdalein
http://impartto.com
======
scottmagdalein
We just rolled out Impart. It's a simple tool for team leaders to send video
messages to their team with a quiz/survey attached.

Team leaders are using it for quick weekly updates, replacing informational
meetings, getting structured feedback from their team, sending quick how-to
screencasts, and sharing thoughts from the road via video.

The format (video+questions) is effective for communication because it's more
engaging than text and helps visual/audio learners understand better. Plus,
the questions are great for reiterating important points and assessing
understanding and buy-in.

I'd love for some team to try it out and offer some feedback! :)

~~~
elmojenkins
ain't nobody got time for that...

